# Hello from Fort Lauderdale



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Found this site while surfing boats for sail (pun intended!) ads and research.

I'm not an owner, but looking. I never really had the time for boating, but love it. I've always been sail oriented, rather than power. And life is too short not to take some time for oneself, so here I am!

There seems to be a lot of great folks here and tons of info.

I'm sure I'll be lurking some more!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

It is good to have you with us. What kind of boats have you sailed?

David


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Don't hesitate to ask questions, lots of knowledge here!


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

welcome from west palm beach!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

djodenda said:


> It is good to have you with us. What kind of boats have you sailed?
> 
> David


Thanks. The correct question would probably be "sailed ON". 

Not many. A Catalina 42, an Island Packet 37, both owned by friends of friends. I've fooled around on Hobies as a kid and have a small 15' inflatable boat that sails, which has made for some comical situations. Oh yeah, we also did a week with Windjammer on the SV Legacy, but that's not really sailing!

I've been looking at a Morgan 30/2, but haven't committed to anything yet.

My fiance and I are marrying in September and we're doing a semi-large whoop-de-doo that we're paying for. Once that's done I believe I'll begin looking for a boat in earnest. That is, unless I stumble across the deal of the century, right?

Thanks for the welcome, folks.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

That's a lot of sailing.

Be curious to see a picture of the inflatable sailboat.

I also sailed Hobies as a kid. Got mine a Hobie Wave. We'll see how it goes this summer.

In a shocking coincidence, when I set up a trailer for the Wave, there's just enough room to put a Laser between the hulls?

Weird, you'd almost think I planned it that way! 

Maybe I'll "accidentally" find a Laser to put there.

I'm curious about Catalina 42s. I've seen 'em, but never sailed on one. I like the three cabin layout, which should work well with my kids.

My sister lived the Lauderdale area.. She had a house on a canal. Be nice to keep a boat in the backyard.

David


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

djodenda said:


> Be curious to see a picture of the inflatable sailboat.
> 
> David


Well, "sailboat" may be a bit grandiose... More like a kayak with a sail kit. Here's a link:

Sea Eagle Paddle Ski


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

From the site:

45 square foot nylon sail moves these boats along at _6 or 8 knots in a 10 to 15 knot wind_. (Italics mine)


----------

